# Senior Year is almost over



## Meow! (May 9, 2011)

Oh, I'm so excited. I have two weeks left tomorrow until school is officially over FOREVER for me!

Are there any other Seniors here? Come share my joy!


----------



## Adriane (May 9, 2011)

No plans for higher education?


----------



## Meow! (May 9, 2011)

I plan to go to a local college for 2 years for CADD (Computer Aided Drafting and Design) and then transfer to a state college. I should have made it clearer, I meant no more High School.


----------



## voltianqueen (May 11, 2011)

Me too! This Thursday is my last full day. w00t! I am so excited. Then I can hang out this summer and learn to drive and stuff :D
But I am gonna miss everyone!!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 11, 2011)

A senior I know rolled out of a still-moving car and hugged me on his last day. He just randomly drove by, saw me, rolled out of the car onto the road, and hugged me.

Hilarious.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 11, 2011)

Blastoise said:


> A senior I know rolled out of a still-moving car and hugged me on his last day. He just randomly drove by, saw me, rolled out of the car onto the road, and hugged me.
> 
> Hilarious.


LOL

What happened to the car?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 11, 2011)

It... stopped? He's not a magnet or anything.

OH! YOU THOUGHT THAT HE WAS DRIVING IT! *facepalm*

...No, he was in the passenger seat. Whoops.


----------



## Pwnemon (May 16, 2011)

yay, no more annoying seniors in my chorus class after next week!


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

Three of my close friends are graduating this year, and I'm kind of depressed over it.  I always go over to Harmony's house, so I might see her still until she goes to college, but I'm really going to miss Frenchie and Preet.  Preet so awesome and Frenchie's so hawt :(  This is the first graduating class from my school this year, as it was founded in 2008, so it's really emotional and shit.  We had a slideshow today and almost everybody, senior or not, cried.  It was fun, though.


----------

